

Ask HN: Facebook having scalability issues? - zbruhnke

has anyone else noticed that facebook pages are not rendering as quickly as of late and every once in a while when it does the formatting is off?<p>I have seen it several times over the past few weeks in a variety of browsers and different computers I work on both Mac's and PC's and use google chrome or firefox depending on what I am working on)<p>seems like they are starting to have some of the "growing pains" I would have expected long ago, with two outages in the last month and now these problems I just wonder if that is the case<p>obviously they are well funded and should be able to overcome this without a doubt, but what sort of affect with this have on their stellar reputation of little downtime and rockstar developers?<p>thoughts?
======
jeffmould
I have noticed the same issues here. Thought it was my systems at first, but
then noticed it from other systems and various browsers as well. Seems like it
happens for me more in Chrome than other browsers, but it does happen with
Firefox and IE as well.

Since it does not happen all the time I can't explain it. My initial thought
would be they made a CSS change somewhere and the old CSS is cached on one of
their servers. When you happen to hit that cached version you get the
incorrect formatting. IMO.

While it is a growing pain, it is a minor one at that. They will overcome it
and move on.

